# "Upgrade" Revised Firmware V1.4 for the DSP1124P



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have an older version 1.0 DSP1124P and understand I do NOT need to upgrade to 1.4 in order for MIDI to work.
BUT is there any advantage to upgrading anyway?
Has anyone figured out what else the firmware changes did?
TIA


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The only thing it does that I know of is fix the MIDI issue.


----------



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

OK, I'm confused.
I thought MIDI worked in v1.0 (not sure about 1.1 or 1.2) but did not work in 1.3.
In any case, what were the difference(s) from 1.0 to 1.3 ?
Thanks for bearing with me on this.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I was referring solely to the purpose of v1.4... but I'm not sure I'm even correct about that. Maybe someone will know about what the others did.


----------

